# Gertrude's pregnancy and birth.



## Katinkia (Nov 30, 2009)

Here she is at about 7/8 weeks. This is the stray cat I took in and vaccinated, then realised she was pregnant. Who knows what will happen but the kits are moving about and she seems well enough. Lots of scratching about in her box.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I bet they will be beautiful babies!!! :001_cool:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

SHe is sweet


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Ahh she is lovely - I love the mittens. I've had a girl vaccinated in early pregnancy in the past and all was fine.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

im sure all will be fine, she is a beautiful girl.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_shes very very pretty, do keep us posted about her and her kittens when they arrive ._


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

She is lovely, all the best with the kittens.


----------



## Katinkia (Nov 30, 2009)

Gertrude very restless today. Flipping from one side to the other.. up and down, in and out of her boxes/bottom of my wardrobe. Maybe the birthing is closer than I thought! Although I don't think she has 'dropped' yet so maybe not. She's like a hairy barnacle stuck to me at all times now. I can't even go to the toilet in peace.


----------



## Katinkia (Nov 30, 2009)

2am and she's woken me up. 3 Kittens so far, all look OK from what I can see but I've kept my interference to a minimum. They look very small! Oh I hope they are OK.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Glad all's gone well so far, make sure to weigh the kittens - that'll tell you if they are small and may need supp feeding. Also you need to ensure they're gaining weight each day.


----------



## Katinkia (Nov 30, 2009)

2 more. I'm so tired! Having tea and crumpets at 4am...


----------



## Katinkia (Nov 30, 2009)

Have taken out the bloody/wet bedding/paper and put in a clean towel and covered over the box so it's nice and dark inside for her. Think she is done now. They are noisy little beasts!

I found the fifth kitten whilst changing the bedding. Didn't know about that one! Looks like 2 tortie, 1 black and 2 ginger. But might change once i give them a better look over/ weigh in tomorrow.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_congratulations,cant wait for pictures, sounds like you have some beautiful colours there._


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Congratulations, so pleased that all went well


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

congratulations:thumbsup: i bet they are gorgeous. can't wait to see pictures


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Arrh well done mummy cat,shes very pretty.Yes pictures are needed.


----------



## Katinkia (Nov 30, 2009)

oO Saw a placenta in the box and thought I'd remove it. There was a kitten at the end of it! All black!

6 kittens!

1 black 80g
2 ginger 91g and 107g
1 black, white, ginger 70g
1 black and white 90g
1 black tuxedo.83g

Pictures later!

Do these weights look OK?


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm not sure about the weights but CONGRATULATIONS on the safe birth of 6 healthy babies:thumbsup:


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Weights look fine. You going to weigh them every day at about the same time? They should put on 10g or more every day. You are going to be a busy person with all the feeding and scooping that goes with that, especially once they start on solids!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Nicely colour coded kittens, easy to tell apart. The weights are fine, as said do weigh them each day.


----------



## Charlotte1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

Congrats, Gertrude! Looking forward to pics


----------



## Katinkia (Nov 30, 2009)




----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations on those adorable kittens :001_wub:


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

How adorable they are! fingers crossed all goes well with them over the coming weeks, and you find wonderful homes for them.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Congrats!!! Lovely kittens:001_wub:


----------



## Katinkia (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm only rehoming 1 or 2 to the daughter of my neighbour. My neighbour used to foster for Cat's Protection and I trust her/ her daughter to give the cat/s the care they need. She is definitley having 1 but might have 2 with work on husband. I'd rather 2 went together.

I'll be keeping the other 4. Definitely having one ginger for myself and the all black one.

I might be pursuaded to give up one or two more if anybody asks who I feel can be trusted but I doubt it. Already said no to my best friend as she lives on a main road and is always galivanting lol. I would not make a good breeder because I just find it very hard to let them go. In this situation, I have to let some go because six is so many and I didn't plan for this to happen. Poor thing was on the streets a few weeks ago and now lives next to my bed with her six babies!

I love tiny kittens but I love when they start playing and ambushing each other lol.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I want pictures of the torties!!!!! *stamps feet*  *feed my tortie addiction*


----------



## Katinkia (Nov 30, 2009)

No torties! :/ 

I thought two were, but, they just needed cleaning .

There is a black, white and ginger but that's as close as it gets.

I love torties too. Have a beautiful DSH Tortie I got from RSPCA a few months ago. God help me, I have 14 cats in my house with these six babies. Aside from Gert and kittens all are vacced, neutered, flead and wormed.. Just sayin in case anyone thinks that more cats = less care.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

A black white and ginger IS a tortie


----------



## Katinkia (Nov 30, 2009)

I'll get some pics of that one up soon Spid.

Had Gertrude at the vets this morning. Woke up to significant discharge on her bed and she hadn't eaten her pouch of sheba. She had a temp/infection so is on antibiotics now.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_oh bless her, hope shes ok, _


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Congratulations! You have such beautiful kittens!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Katinkia said:


> I'll get some pics of that one up soon Spid.
> 
> Had Gertrude at the vets this morning. Woke up to significant discharge on her bed and she hadn't eaten her pouch of sheba. She had a temp/infection so is on antibiotics now.


Thank you.

And they don't make it easy do they?!


----------

